# Seeking Management Consulting, Procurement & Logistics Positions



## Wandervogel2011

Hi,

Thank you to those who've offered suggestions to others about how to find work in DE. 

I'm someone with public-sector organizational development and managerial analysis consulting experience from outside of the EU, and I'd like to work in Germany as a private- or NGO management consultant, or in procurement or logistics management. I know that those sound unrelated, but since I'm unhappy with my current job, I want to market myself in the most effective and realistic fashion possible with the skills I have.

Can anyone suggest links, associations etc. for finding or networking for positions like these, especially when the applicant is not yet fluent in German? Vielen Dank!


----------



## James3214

Apart from suggesting the job sites mentioned in the other threads, I think you might struggle if you don't speak German. Have you tried the military or the US Army? They sometimes seek civilian workers to work in Germany, although with the closure of a lot of bases here I think it might be a lot harder now. Another possibility would be US companies looking to expand in Germany? Might be easier to get a work permit that way?
Have you tried networking sites like linkedin, etc? just curious if those sort of sites would work?


----------



## Wandervogel2011

James3214 said:


> Apart from suggesting the job sites mentioned in the other threads, I think you might struggle if you don't speak German. Have you tried the military or the US Army? They sometimes seek civilian workers to work in Germany, although with the closure of a lot of bases here I think it might be a lot harder now. Another possibility would be US companies looking to expand in Germany? Might be easier to get a work permit that way?
> Have you tried networking sites like linkedin, etc? just curious if those sort of sites would work?


I have networked with Germans and other Europeans on LinkedIn, esp. in firms I'd like to work for. Typically I've gotten a fluency-first response.

As for military bases, I picture only the school system and the commisary vendors as the main hirers, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## twostep

Wandervogel2011 said:


> I have networked with Germans and other Europeans on LinkedIn, esp. in firms I'd like to work for. Typically I've gotten a fluency-first response.
> 
> As for military bases, I picture only the school system and the commisary vendors as the main hirers, unless I'm mistaken.


You are mistaken in often the 6-figure range:>) Employment offices on base can often direct your search but Google is your most userfriendly option. It does take some digging to find the postings.


----------



## theresoon

Wandervogel2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you to those who've offered suggestions to others about how to find work in DE.
> 
> I'm someone with public-sector organizational development and managerial analysis consulting experience from outside of the EU, and I'd like to work in Germany as a private- or NGO management consultant, or in procurement or logistics management. I know that those sound unrelated, but since I'm unhappy with my current job, I want to market myself in the most effective and realistic fashion possible with the skills I have.
> 
> Can anyone suggest links, associations etc. for finding or networking for positions like these, especially when the applicant is not yet fluent in German? Vielen Dank!


You can post your cv on the Euraxess site- equivalent to Eures but for professionals. Can also search for positions. this is pretty new but already has a lot of postings.


----------

